# Please Help Me!!!



## tsmy143 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been married for a few years. My husband and I have our good moments and bad ones. Over the engagement period and later on in married life my husband says and claims I am very controlling. He says that since I had controlling childhood, my adult personality has made me controlling and obsessive. I have finally realized the problem and have starting getting help thru lectures and podcasts. And it has helped in a great deal and my controlling behavior has decreased. But the problem is he thinks there is no point in working on this marriage and thinks my controlling problem can never go away. What can I do to make him believe that I will change and my controlling behavior will go away.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Get both of you to counseling. It could be, if he is saying nothing you do can save the marriage, that he wants to end it and will use any excuse to do so. Counseling. Now.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't sound too controlling to me? 

But I don't live with you.

I think your husband is trying to walk away from your marriage and is blaming you. I don't know if he has been dealing with this issue directly with you, if he has made attempts to be understood about what your controlling makes him feel... But if he hasn't put any effort into working this out with you, and has instead announced he wants out because of your controlling nature...Wow, it has worked hasn't it? You jumped right up and are doing everything you can to make that change to keep your marriage.

Good for you and good luck!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What exactly do you do that he says is controlling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

